# Cup guns



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Forgive me, but I need to ask....

...are there any cup guns out there worth buying, maybe just for smaller projects or for real obscure areas?

thanks


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

You mean like a buzz gun?
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=183


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

hate to say it, but yes :whistling2:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey, before it's untimely demise, mine was useful...for certain things like that
I once duct taped it to a 16 foot pole to reach a spot
Tied a string around it to pull the trigger
Lol...

I think your only choices are H/O tool makers Wagner, Black 'n' Decker, and Campbell Hausfield


----------



## dryroller (Aug 23, 2007)

I just bought one yesterday. I got it at sears. The gun was $99 and I bought a compressor (there on sale) for $99. I had a friend of mine swear by them but I couldn't get it working right. I think it is defective I am tradeing it out. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Dude I just seen this bad a** cup gun at Sherwin Wialliams im pretty sure it was a gracco. I dont know much about cup guns but you can spray upside down with this one and its clear so I guess you can see before you run out of paint. It was like 100 bucks with an additional 50 bucks for otions or upgrade. At our local sw stores they have it on dislpay for contractors to give her a try in the back :thumbsup:


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> hate to say it, but yes :whistling2:


Are you feeling ok? Better check your temp!

No, there are no good buzz guns all are more of a pita then they are worth!

I'm a factory certified Wagner/Spraytech technician. I know my sprayers!! 

Instead find a small used 650 or similar to do small jobs.:thumbsup: 

Rick


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

there is NOT a buzzzz gun out there worth buying.

A CUP GUN for auto use and a compressor can be great for some projects.

Cheapos for 9.99-14.95 work well enough for most little projects like the mailbox and screen door...
r


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> there is NOT a buzzzz gun out there worth buying.
> 
> A CUP GUN for auto use and a compressor can be great for some projects.
> 
> ...


Yup, maybe a hvlp set up if you are really serious, eventhen they are not for production work.

Rick


----------



## dryroller (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess I was confused. I thought you were talking abut HVLP'S. That is what I have always called a pot gun or cup gun. Anyways, I haven't returned the craftsman yet. I'll let you know.


----------



## Painter James (Aug 27, 2007)

Used a couple. One was a Turbinair, or something to that effect. If you're using an HVLP, they're pretty darn great. Of course, our cabinet shop had just started then, but we used the Turbinair for the cabinetry lacquer/stains etc., and we had a dedicated...can't remember the name...anyhow, we had another HVLP for paint/primer.

Both were portable, but we made a paint booth at the shop with a vent fan for the lacquer work. Using the Turbinair was GREAT! It was a "pressure pot," which means the pot with the material received a pressure buildup, which went to a hose/gun. It was easy to use: sprayed upside down, etc., like you mention. Beat the heck out of the other HVLP--it was siphon feed. Liked them both, but the Turbinair...she's STILL in my dreams!

Think my old boss got it on Tool Crib or some online vendor. Going to do the same shortly here myself.


----------

